
Show HN: I made a site where students can create and share flashcards and notes - gavribirnbaum
https://barbra.io
======
gavribirnbaum
Hi folks,

When our classes went remote, I struggled to stay motivated; the tools we used
didn't not play nice with one another. It was lonely.

So I built Barbra to give students all the tools needed to study together in
one place. I wanted to get the best parts of Anki, Notion, and Duolingo and
just make them work for all learners.

The tool is free. And you can find it at
[https://barbra.io](https://barbra.io) At Barbra, students have their notes
and flashcards together. They can also set a daily studying goal, and hold
each other accountable to it by competing for streaks.

The tool is pretty bare-bone and doesn't work so well on mobile, but I would
love to hear your feedback. What do you think?

------
saviorand
Is Barbra a reference to syllogistic logic? I mean BARBARA. Looks like a
powerful social learning tool, need to try it out -- will share my thoughts
here once I'm done

~~~
gavribirnbaum
No, it is the name of a great primary school teacher I had. But I might
mention syllogistic logic from now on ;)

Looking forward to your feedback

------
anthilemoon
I'm currently working on a small flashcards tool myself so this immediately
peaked my interest! Great execution - love the design and the group aspect of
it.

~~~
gavribirnbaum
Thank you! Would love to see your tool. We need to make flashcards awesome
cause they are so powerful

